# Pilings



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

I was just wondering if there are any wrecks or rock structure around the pilings of the bridges to Ono Island and what should I expect to catch there???


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

1. there's only one bridge to Ono.

2. no rocks, only sand.

3. use live shrimp on a falling tide and you'll catch a sheepie or two and possibly a red and an occasional speck. you'll catch about 100 pinfish for every fish you put in the box though. 

4. if the other bridge you're referring to is the one over perdido pass, then it also has no rocks on the bottom

5. fish live shrimp there and you'll catch the same stuff, just more keepers per 100-pinfish than at the Ono Bridge.

Good Luck!


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Have you ever tried small jigs around the bridge????


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

You ever put the pinfish on for bait there???


----------

